# 1989 240sx starting probs



## Apollas (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello, I am new to this site and from what I have been reading I wonder if you guys would know how to fix my problems.

My uncle owns a 1989 240sx ka24e and it has been sitting in his driveway for 3 years without usage. He is donating his car to me and when I tried starting it, it would not start.

I started looking into the car for problems and I found such problems:

1. the taillights were on even when I turned off the car
2. (with the taillights disconnected from the fuse) the battery starts to drain sitting there
3. changed oil, spark plugs, new battery, 1/2 tank of fresh fuel but engine still wont start

I know these are probs are not very specific but if theres anything you guys can tell me to on how to fixing this then its greatly appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Ask your uncle if he messed around with the wiring. If so, what did he change.


----------



## Apollas (Oct 23, 2006)

All he said that he has done with the car before I got it were replacing spark plugs and cut the alarm wire since it annoyed the hell out of him. I asked him if there was a possible chance that he might have accidently cutted some other wire but he said that the car worked perfectly normal for 4 months before he just let it sat there.


----------



## sean58888 (Feb 8, 2005)

if you car is off the taillights are still on you might have some ignition key wiring short hcekc under the steering area for short.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Sounds like a science project.....I would start under the dash...Since this is were most after market alarms systems have Most of the connections and trace wires and remove or re enable the alarm and see what it does. The Alarm may be connected to the The lack of it starting...A cut off switch as it may be.


----------



## Apollas (Oct 23, 2006)

update

My uncle said that when he cut the alarm wire the car still worked for months until he stopped using it. So he said that it cant be the alarm wire was one of the prob.

Ill explain one of the prob that I am having in more detail...
When I first got the car the battery was dead (because it was sitting there for years) so I replaced the battery. So far the car was able to make door ajar noises (that annoying sound that tells you your door is opened) and the head/tail lights turns on. But when I turn off all the power and leave the car alone for about 2 hours the car drains the battery just sitting there. 

Anyone know why or what is the problem that would make the car do that?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, to start off with trouble-shooting, first you need to get an ohm meter; this could be be a multi-meter that's available at most auto parts stores, Sears, Kmart, Walmart.

Now disconnect the battery and the alternator wiring; unplug the ECM harness connector. Make sure the ignition switch is off; key out. At this point, you can start to check for any shorts between the + battery cable and the - battery cable with the meter. If you see a short indication on the meter, you'll need to systematically start disconnecting harness connectors to pin-point the short.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

When the Battery is connected do the cables get hot.. Check your Battery cables near your starter for cuts or scrapes. Many times when you try to start a car over and over the current draw will make the wires hot and possibly melt the plastic covering causing a short. I would start there. Also Try another battery. Sometimes batteries will short between the plates internally causing you to have a less current and unexplained power draw.


----------



## Apollas (Oct 23, 2006)

@Trippen
I checked the covering and they seem fine. I also used 3 different batteries, they all had the same result. 

@rogoman
Ok I will see what I can do.

Thank you guys so far for helping me on this issue btw.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Do your brake lights stay on when you connect the battery?


----------



## ws6chicken (Oct 28, 2006)

Now, I don't know these engines too good but...

The car WAS running with alarm cut out, so I'm thinking it is more related to the fact the car has been sitting for three years

Is the car even turning over?

Have you inspected the starter to make sure its not seized? (solenoid)

you can try tapping it with a hammer to try to break it loose.

Again no expert but I would start with trying to get it to turn over, because it did run three years ago.


----------



## Apollas (Oct 23, 2006)

@zellx2004
Yes it does.

@ws6chicken
Yes the car it is actually turning over but wont start. I didnt think about the starter so Ill take a look at that tommorow.

Thank you guys for these advices btw.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

the brake lights are killing your battery.. near your pedal theres the brake light switch. Inside that switch there's a "plastic disk-like" piece. it's probably broken and needs to be replaced. It's about 3 dollars at your local nissan dealership.


----------



## ws6chicken (Oct 28, 2006)

with out a doubt deal with the draining battery first. then
As far as getting the car to fire...

If the car IS turning over but NOT firing. The very first things I do are:
1)Check fuel pressure
2)Check spark
3)Check compression (your compression should be fine though)


----------



## Apollas (Oct 23, 2006)

-update-

Today I just found out that one of the reasons why the car isnt starting is that the fuel pump/injector is clogged. Do you guys think I should try to flush it out or should I just replace it with a new one? If you guys suggest that I should flush it out then how should I try to approach it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

How did you determine that the fuel pump or the fuel injectors were clogged?


----------



## Apollas (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, my uncle had his friend who owns a small garage came in and check the car out. He said from the sound of the car trying to start and from his observation it was the fuel injector was the problem. Personally I dont know what really is the problem but from any advice that is sent my way it wouldnt hurt just to check it out.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel hose from the top of the fuel filter and insert a long length of spare hose into the top of the fuel filter with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.

Because the car sat for 3 years, the injectors most likely have a lot of varnish buildup internally. If so, they need to be removed and taken to a shop for cleaning.


----------



## ws6chicken (Oct 28, 2006)

I know on my car there is something called a "schrader valve" that is on the fuel line and you simple hook up a fuel pressure gauge. This will instantly tell you if your fuel pump or regulator is bad if pressure is bellow the factory spec. And then there is a way to test the injectors but i cant remember how.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ws6chicken said:


> And then there is a way to test the injectors but i cant remember how.


To test them, unbolt the fuel rail from the intake manifold and pull off the entire assembly. Keep the fuel hoses still connected and don't remove any individual injectors. Also keep the electrical connectors on the injectors. Unplug the ignition coil wire to the distributor. With the assembly now away from the intake, turn the ignition key to the start position and attempt to start the motor. Now observe each injector to look for fuel spray.


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

After sitting for that long...replace it to make sure.


----------

